# Formula One 2010 Season starting!!!



## toovo1985 (Feb 23, 2010)

Looking foward for this f1 season...think its going to be one of the most competitive one of the last years with the fighting going until the last GP's.

think that Ferrari, McLaren and Red Bull have the stronger f1's, can't really predict how the Mercedes will do...it had some ups and downs during the test season.

As for drivers, Vettel, Hamilton and Alonso I think are the main contenders for the Driver's Championship.

Athough the car doesn't seem to be at the front row of contenders, I am hoping for a good return by Michael Schumacher, maybe his experience will help him win a race...that would be really nice...Bernie would love it too!!!

Predictions???


----------

